# XML-RPC in Java



## zander180_0 (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo, 
ich möchte einen RPC Server und Client unter eclipse erstellen. Dazu möchte ich zunächst ein HelloWorld Programm schreiben. Allerdings erhalte ich jedesmal den Fehler:

*The method addHandler(String, TestServer) is undefined for the type WebServer*

Hier ist mein Server Code:


```
import org.apache.xmlrpc.webserver.*;;

public class TestServer {
    public String message() {
        return "It Works! Yahooooo!";
    }

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        try {
            WebServer server = new WebServer(8090);
            server.addHandler("test", new TestServer());
            server.start();
        } catch (Exception e) {
            System.out.println(e.getMessage());
        }
    }
}
```


----------



## Gast2 (13. Mai 2011)

Laut der Api (WebServer (Apache XML-RPC 3.1.4-SNAPSHOT API)) gibt es inder Klasse WebServer keine addHandler Methode. 

Woher hast du denn deinen Beispiel Code? Evtl aus einem sehr alten Tutorial? 

EDIT:// Ah sehe grade, das gab es in xmlrpc2. In der aktuellen Version 3 ist das nicht mehr drin. Also entweder alte lib nehmen oder den neuen Weg bestreiten.


----------



## zander180_0 (13. Mai 2011)

Na Toll!

Da ich ja keinen Schritt zurück sonder vorwärts machen möchte, kommt für mich der andere Weg infrage. Nur hab ich das Problem, dass ich nicht weiß, wie ich den gehen soll. Wiesoll der oben stehende code dann aussehen?


----------



## Gast2 (13. Mai 2011)

Du musst dich dann wohl hier durcharbeiten:
ws-xmlrpc - The Apache XML-RPC Server


----------



## dunichquatsche (24. Mai 2011)

Sorry, wollte inen neuen Eintrag erstellen !


----------

